
PNDA: Cisco's big data analytics platform now open source - 91pavan
http://pndaproject.io
======
thinkMOAR
now open source? Seeing all the dependencies, its not really by choice its
open sourced. It's build on open source.

~~~
gegtik
i was under the impression there are licenses allowing you to use open source
dependencies without open sourcing your own work

~~~
thinkMOAR
That is possible yes, e.g. if they kept it for in-house usage (with GPL as
example) they would not have have been obligated to open source it, provide
the source.

